# Unknown Badge



## dasklapp (1 Sep 2009)

Hi everyone,

A friend of mine is in the army, and wears an badge I am unfamiliar with on his DEUs. I was hoping someone would be able to identify it for me.

He is army, was an engineer, and is currently part of the Int Branch.  The badge is wore on the left breast of his uniform above his medals, where an airborne badge would be worn.  The badge has crossed tridents on in with what looks like a vertical missile in the center.  It is about as large as a cap badge.

He is being smart about the badge and not telling me what it is.  I have searched here and google, but have yet to find an answer.  

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Etienne (1 Sep 2009)

Combat Diver... Trident with a knife in the middle..

Chimo !
Etienne


----------



## Etienne (1 Sep 2009)

A better picture...


----------



## Danjanou (1 Sep 2009)

This it?








http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24201.0/all.html

edit- damn too slow


----------



## dasklapp (1 Sep 2009)

Thats it!  I had an inkling it was a combat diver due to his attitude about the badge, but couldn't find a picture to prove it.  Appreciate all the answers guys!  Cheers!


----------



## SARgirl (2 Sep 2009)

dasklapp said:
			
		

> He is being smart about the badge and not telling me what it is.



I hope this question is alright to ask and if not, then I give my apologies.  

Why would X solider wear a badge to show X training he had successfully completed and then hide or dance around sharing information with regards to what the badge was for... if X solider didn't want to give out or not share that sort of information, then why wear the badge???  Just curious.


----------



## Teflon (2 Sep 2009)

Some people (not all) like to give inflated importance to themseleves by playing the "I would tell you but I would have to kill you" card in reference to qaulification or task. But if it was super secret or "classified" then we would not have a badge to openly wear for it.


----------



## SARgirl (2 Sep 2009)

Teflon said:
			
		

> Some people (not all) like to give inflated importance to themseleves by playing the "I would tell you but I would have to kill you" card in reference to qaulification or task.


It didn't seem 'logical', to me for someone to do as I posted in my question, so I thought I was missing something.  



			
				Teflon said:
			
		

> But if it was super secret or "classified" then we would not have a badge to openly wear for it.


  
This is what I was thinking, this is logical and makes sense to me.

Thank you for the reply.... just thought I was missing something.  Much appreicated.


----------



## Roy Harding (2 Sep 2009)

The original poster mentioned that his buddy was being "smart" about it.

Sounded like a friendly rivalry of some kind to me.  As in "You don't know what this badge means?  I'll bet you can't find out"

Happens a lot - especially when there's beer involved.


----------



## Teflon (2 Sep 2009)

Entirely possible


----------



## SARgirl (2 Sep 2009)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> The original poster mentioned that his buddy was being "smart" about it.
> 
> Sounded like a friendly rivalry of some kind to me.  As in "You don't know what this badge means?  I'll bet you can't find out"
> 
> Happens a lot - especially when there's beer involved.


I was wondering about the "smart" aspect as well.  

Good point; friendly rivalry is defiantly possible.  Thank you.


----------



## dapaterson (2 Sep 2009)

Teflon said:
			
		

> Some people (not all) like to give inflated importance to themseleves by playing the "I would tell you but I would have to kill you" card in reference to qaulification or task. But if it was super secret or "classified" then we would not have a badge to openly wear for it.



Yeah, because this:

http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/2126/soac1hk1.th.jpg

does not exist...


----------



## Canadian Mind (2 Sep 2009)

Trying to make a game out of identifying badges?


----------



## tabernac (2 Sep 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Yeah, because this:
> 
> http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/2126/soac1hk1.th.jpg
> 
> does not exist...



I'll bite. What is that?


----------



## dapaterson (2 Sep 2009)

Read the CF dress manual.  It's in there.


----------



## tabernac (3 Sep 2009)

For the same effort that it took you to type that, you could have just told me.


----------



## dustinm (3 Sep 2009)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> For the same effort that it took you to type that, you could have just told me.





> This is the "assaulter's badge" worn by qualified members of JTF2 and is worn centered on the pocket, below the undress ribbons.



http://www.britishbadgeforum.com/forums/showthread.php?p=39338


----------



## tabernac (3 Sep 2009)

Neo Cortex said:
			
		

> http://www.britishbadgeforum.com/forums/showthread.php?p=39338



Much obliged.


----------



## kkwd (3 Sep 2009)

The links on this  page may be useful if you get a stumper like that again.


----------

